# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم تغير اسم القسم ودمجة ..!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

برغبة من المشرفة اميرة المرح ..

تم تغير قسم دورة التصاميم والابداع ..

الى ..

*دروس التصاميم والإبداع* ..

ويكون مفتوح للجميع لوضع دروسهم ..

ودمجه تحت قسم لمسة إبداع ..

دمتم بكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق للجميع
معا لرقي الشبكة

----------


## حساسه بزياده

موفقين جميعاً
 :amuse:

----------


## Malamh Cute

مسآإء الخير ،

فكرة الدمج عدله خآصه إن فيه مبدعين وآجد ينزلو دروس قًميله  :toung:  ،

تسلمي آموره ،

ربي يعطيش الف عآفيه ،

وتسلم شبكـة  :amuse:  ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

يعطيك العافية 

اخوي شبكة 

تحياتي لك

----------


## صفآء الروح

السلام عليكم
الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة
ما انحرم من روعة جديدك
تقبل تحياتي
دمت بخير

----------


## MOONY

يعطيك ألف عافيه
خيو  
تحياتي لك

----------


## كبرياء

تسسلمـ إأخووي ..]
مـآإأننحرم ..!

----------

